# EZ Removal Broken Keys Schwinn Cyclelock



## BWbiker (Sep 26, 2009)

I am working on several Schwinn Cyclelock forks, and this is what I have learned - If you have a key that is broken off in a Schwinn Cyclelock here is how you can remove it:
First - oil the lock to free it up.
Second - slide a thin flat screw driver in between the flat side of the key and the tumbler, don?t try to stick it way in! 
Third - At this point you will find out if the key is engaged in the lock - Gently try to turn the lock in a clockwise direction. If it turns the broken key is engaged with the tumbler and it will turn and stop at the 11 O'clock position. The plunger of the lock (if intact) should now be sticking out the hole in the head tube as if engaged or locked if installed on the bike.
Fourth - Now you should be able to grab and the end of the key and wiggle it out with a fine tipped tweezers. For better grip grab it with a needle nose vice grip once enough is sticking out. Be patient and don't force anything!
Good luck!


----------



## BWbiker (Sep 27, 2009)

.....................


----------

